# The Forum's 20 Funniest Threads



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2009)

Sometimes when I need a good laugh, I read through the gems of the past in old threads. Some of the posts had me in tears and busting a gut. But sometimes I can't always find the good ones. So for everybody's enjoyment, I've picked a few of what I consider the funniest threads this forum has had.

Should this be a poll?

.

 Triple Aces Logbook

 .

 .

 Is CC a Bloke?

 Boored

Didgiridoos

 Word Association

 Wat if thoughts

 how do i fly hey

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 6, 2009)

NJ...those are definately classics!!

The one with the poll for CC made me laugh my a** off...

I like the idea of a poll for the funniest!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 7, 2009)

That "what is a tank?" thread is just ******


----------



## Njaco (Feb 7, 2009)

My favorire is "Word Association"....


----------



## sturmer (Feb 9, 2009)

the tank and what if thread made me laugh


----------



## Becca (Feb 9, 2009)

HILARIOUS! I can't believe my intro made the list. Musta been a SLOOOOW week!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 9, 2009)

I just thought these were sooo funny. Yours is one of the best!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 9, 2009)

Great idea NJ. I haven't finished yet but my sides needed a break.


----------



## Amsel (Feb 9, 2009)

The flyboy sig thread still makes me crack up. A classic.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 10, 2009)

The "What is a Tank?" it's just


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 13, 2009)

The Siggy thread and the Poetry thread sure made my day...gad, I'm still busy wiping my eyes and catching my breath after reading thas stuff, thanks for sharing!


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 13, 2009)

The "Siggy for Fly Boy" thread is the best one for me. Especially the siggy Wurger did. Ah, here it is....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 13, 2009)

Holy crap, I was laughing so hard at work I had to stop reading them!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2009)

Now, where's "Get Lucky"?


----------



## A4K (Nov 20, 2009)

...Had to stop reading the 'What is a tank' one...just about pissing myself here in the lab!!!! (my colleagues are all looking at me...) "Aussie Jim, take me under your wing...I love you!"   

Jan, that was my first thought too...Where's the 'get Lucky' thread???


----------



## Njaco (Nov 20, 2009)

Nobody noticed theres only 19 threads listed.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 20, 2009)

Psh, I was testing them, I knew all along.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 20, 2009)

I already had my socks on, so didn't get past #10.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 20, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Nobody noticed theres only 19 threads listed.


20, if you count this one...


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 23, 2009)

The fly boy siggy one is a personal favorite!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok, now I think we made it to 20 with this one....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/whats-speed-dark-23762.html


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 7, 2010)

Heh....yeah, that's a fun one!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 8, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Ok, now I think we made it to 20 with this one....
> 
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/whats-speed-dark-23762.html



*stumbles on Njaco's socks and shoes*...argh...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey! You forgot one...... http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/get-lucky-12564.html


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 8, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Hey! You forgot one...... http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/get-lucky-12564.html



Dayum yeah - that one's important!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 8, 2010)

Didn't want to pat myself on the back.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 8, 2010)

As long as its not your back_side_, feel free.


----------



## parsifal (Jul 9, 2010)

fly boys siggy for me.....I still laugh about it. Sad thging is I havent heard from FB in a while.....he really took it pretty bad i think


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hopefully he'll show up again, grown a bit thicker skin....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 9, 2010)

Kinda sad to see all the missing members from those threads

cheddar cheese
Lanc
Plan_D
Kiwimac
GermansRGeniuses


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2010)

They may yet show up again...one day....


----------



## Pong (Jul 11, 2010)

_"A Big Tin Can with a bang bang gun."_ And the War of Aussie Jim starts. Hilarious.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 13, 2010)

Our latest entry.......

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/color-pics-model-im-building-25367.html


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Our latest entry.......
> 
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/color-pics-model-im-building-25367.html


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2010)

Had to be done !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2010)

Another classic!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2010)

Yep, amazing where a thread can go at times...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2010)

We sorta hijacked that one.....

Gary started it I swear!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thread hijacking grand style!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 15, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Thread hijacking grand style!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2010)

Found a few more gems.......

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

And the All-time classic! For me, this rivals "Get Lucky". The paramount reason why CheddarCheese and the Lancaster Kicks Ass are such beloved and enshrined members of this forum!

.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2010)

I can see Dan as a spotty wee bratty teenager, trying to fit in with the big guns in the forum! Shame that the lads aren't longer with us here, could have been a good cause for a few good laughs....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 29, 2010)

Good ones !


----------



## Njaco (Jul 13, 2011)

Had to add this one. After reading it again, it fits!

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/post-your-boat-26753.html


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah that was a great fun thread. 

I bet lighthunmust would be complaining that it was off topic or something.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 13, 2011)

> I bet lighthunmust would be complaining that it was off topic or something.


----------



## parsifal (Jul 14, 2011)

I never realized just how many certifiably insane members we have


----------



## Njaco (Jul 14, 2011)

'normal' only applies to whatever part of the planet you're standing on. or something like that.......


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2011)

It is more than likely....some of the members are only visiting our planet....


----------



## Njaco (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2011)

You _do_ have a nice thing going here!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2011)

I put the fun in dysfunctional


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 14, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> It is more than likely....some of the members are only visiting our planet....



You mean I can go home?!



B-17engineer said:


> I put the fun in dysfunctional



Harrison, I thought it was the funk that you put in.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2011)

parsifal said:


> I never realized just how many certifiably insane members we have


 
For the record, I was NEVER certified. The moose and the two rabbits lied!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 14, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> For the record, I was NEVER certified. The moose and the two rabbits lied!


 
But Jan was!!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2011)

LMAO!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 14, 2011)

Dang. He gets a certificate??? All I got was a crummy secret decoder ring that only decodes Ovaltine commercials.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 14, 2011)

parsifal said:


> I never realized just how many certifiably insane members we have


Those are all vicious rumors and falsehoods started by people who don't appreciate folks of our caliber...

It's just hurtful, I tell ya'...just downright hurtful...


----------



## parsifal (Jul 14, 2011)

Stop it, Im going to mess my pants guys


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2011)

I already have.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 15, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> I already have.


 

Keep what you do in your padded room to yourself.....


----------



## parsifal (Jul 15, 2011)

shouldnt that be..."keep what you do do in your own padded cell???


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 15, 2011)

Shhh...we don't call it a cell...he's convinced it's a room with a view, complete with room service maid service...

Dunno if he's buying the story that it's a long-sleeve dinner jacket he's wearing, though...


----------



## parsifal (Jul 15, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Njaco (Jul 15, 2011)

parsifal said:


> shouldnt that be..."keep what you do do in your own padded cell???


 
hehehe....he said "Do-do"!....heheheheehh


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 15, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> I already have.


 
See, I told you it was the funk.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 15, 2011)

View attachment 173132


I found Harrison's room mate


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 15, 2011)

beaupower32 said:


> Keep what you do in your padded room to yourself.....


 
But the people in the nice white uniforms clean me.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 16, 2011)

LMAO, nice BP!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 3, 2013)

As the saying goes, what happens at grans, stays at grans.....or where it somewhere else, not sure.....

Thought that I'd bring this one back, as an insight to our ever so slightly dysfunctional family....


----------



## parsifal (Jun 4, 2013)

man this was a very funny discussion

somebody say something please


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 4, 2013)

Why do I have to say something? You don't hear the voices in your head too? That's just me?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 4, 2013)

ummmmmmmmmmmmm..................................................................bacon


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2013)

Eerrrrrmmmmmmmm.......breaking news thread?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 4, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Eerrrrrmmmmmmmm.......breaking news thread?


Ahh...now that was a good thread, very informative


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 5, 2013)

Bacon


----------



## rochie (Jun 5, 2013)

Could start a bacon news thread !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2013)

Or the different shapes and sizes of.....errmmm.....milk containers....yeesss....thats it, milk containers...


----------



## parsifal (Jun 5, 2013)

Lucky you gotta be Jewish I think. you just dont get the object of this thread mate.....bacon.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2013)

The actor?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2013)

What actor? Got any colour pictures of him ..............?


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 5, 2013)

.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2013)

Nothing like bacon - no rind or streaks ..................


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry for starting this. Please don't take away my Moderator rights. Everybody spouting bacon like this is a Monty Python skit. I truly did not mean for this to infect the forum as is has. Oh my............................











bacon


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Eerrrrrmmmmmmmm.......bacon news thread?



Fixed it


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 5, 2013)

Okay, young man... Mom fried me up a pound of bacon. I will ask you once and only once. Did you eat my ****ing bacon!?!?!? Well did you son!?


----------



## parsifal (Jun 5, 2013)

Again, LMAO


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Okay, young man... Mom fried me up a pound of bacon. I will ask you once and only once. Did you eat my ****ing bacon!?!?!? Well did you son!?


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Marcel (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh my sweet lord, are you starting this bacon crap here as well?

I see that the last funny threads were from 2010. Aparently we don't have any funny threads anymore. This place has been going down hill for the last 3 years I guess. Probably we all didn't eat enough bacon.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2013)

P.S I found Jan during my search for bacon 

***WARNING DISTURBING IMAGES WILL HURT YOUR EYES***


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 6, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Oh my sweet lord, are you starting this bacon crap here as well?
> 
> I see that the last funny threads were from 2010. Aparently we don't have any funny threads anymore. This place has been going down hill for the last 3 years I guess.* Probably we all didn't eat enough bacon*.....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 6, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> P.S I found Jan during my search for bacon
> 
> ***WARNING DISTURBING IMAGES WILL HURT YOUR EYES***



OMG!!! Thats almost as bad as that thread with all those Scottish arses and kilts!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 6, 2013)

I suppose I'm seeing things from a different perspective...


----------



## nincomp (Jun 6, 2013)

Marcel said:


> I see that the last funny threads were from 2010. Aparently we don't have any funny threads anymore. This place has been going down hill for the last 3 years I guess.



<old codger voice> Yessir, this just shows that the world is going all to hell. When I was a boy, we didn't need no interwebs to be funny. Nowdays nobody is funny. Kids these days have it easy, they run around all day with dohickeys stuck in their ears and they aint good for nuthin. Why they can't even be funny without going to some comp-u-tater and using goggle, or whatever the hell it is. Why when I was young my pappy said to me ....ZZZZZZZZ.
Dang, I fell asleep and drooled all over my keyboard. What are we talking about?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 6, 2013)

nincomp said:


> <old codger voice>Dang, I fell asleep and drooled all over my keyboard. What are we talking about?













bacon


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2013)

Sizzle !


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 7, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> P.S I found Jan during my search for bacon
> 
> ***WARNING DISTURBING IMAGES WILL HURT YOUR EYES***



Good God man!!!! I clicked on your link just as the wife walked into the room! Luckily she didn't see it, otherwise that would have been some awkward sh*t!!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 7, 2013)

Wildcat said:


> Good God man!!!! I clicked on your link just as the wife walked into the room! Luckily she didn't see it, otherwise that would have been some awkward sh*t!!!!!



LMAO...but seriously, you were warned:


> ***WARNING DISTURBING IMAGES WILL HURT YOUR EYES***


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 7, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I'm so sorry for starting this. Please don't take away my Moderator rights. Everybody spouting bacon like this is a Monty Python skit. I truly did not mean for this to infect the forum as is has. Oh my............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I will only post Gifs in this thread


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> I suppose I'm seeing things from a different perspective...
> 
> View attachment 235234



That's a good perspective, very good perspective, nice, good, clean angle of perfectly shaped bacon....


----------



## Readie (Jun 8, 2013)

Naughty Bacon

You Americans think of everything...to do with BACON


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 8, 2013)

Nathaniel Bacon....mmmm


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 10, 2013)

Bacon's Rebellion.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2013)

To bacon, or not to bacon, that is the bacon...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2013)

We're all connected - separated only by six degrees starting with Kevin.......Bacon.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 10, 2013)

I can still hear the old timers, years ago, starting out thier stories with:

"Well son, bacon the day...."


----------

